# Dogs with long hair,what kind of collars



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Was just grooming Sophie and could not get her collar off her as the buckle seems broken  but I noticed her hair seems to be getting really tangled in her collar (shih tzu cross maltese) so she is starting to get really long hair.

I noticed the same when she has her harness on it just disappears in the fur.

I was thinking something with a thicker band as her collar now is thin like a cats collar.

Ive loosen her collar off her and will have to wait till pay day to get her a new collar it seems.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Rolled leather collars are good for long haired dogs, they prevent the hair breaking and leaving a line around the neck. You can get them on e bay


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

That's a difficult one.. As a groomer we get a lot of long haired dogs in and like you say, a lot of the hair under the collar gets matted. I've noticed that a lot of the owners have stopped using collars but I don't know what they use in replacement..


----------



## Beau-a-saurus (Jan 26, 2011)

With Beau I tried a couple and am finally happy with a soft rolled leather collar which we use just for tags as he is walked in a harness.

It is a natural brown version a bit like this one PETCO Rolled Leather Dog Collar in Pink at PETCO

I wouldn't use it for walking though as it is quite thin but the fact it is round not flat is great for his fur, it is the only one which did not cause either rubbing or dreadlocks/mats to form.

Good luck with your searching


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

metaldog said:


> Rolled leather collars are good for long haired dogs, they prevent the hair breaking and leaving a line around the neck. You can get them on e bay


Is this the kind of collar you mean










Ill check out the shops for them and were going to a big dog show in two weeks so they might have some cool ones :w00t:

Ive never used ebay before


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I used to leave collars on but Hannah had alot of her hair under her neck rubbed off by it and Adams caused some matting.
Now I just use the collars for when we are going out and they go nekkid the rest of the time!!LOL


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> Was just grooming Sophie and could not get her collar off her as the buckle seems broken  but I noticed her hair seems to be getting really tangled in her collar (shih tzu cross maltese) so she is starting to get really long hair.
> 
> I noticed the same when she has her harness on it just disappears in the fur.
> 
> ...


When I had my Samoyed he always had a soft rolled leather collar about half inch thick, and it caused no problems at all.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> Is this the kind of collar you mean
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes there the type I had for my Samoyed.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

MissBexi said:


> That's a difficult one.. As a groomer we get a lot of long haired dogs in and like you say, a lot of the hair under the collar gets matted. I've noticed that a lot of the owners have stopped using collars but I don't know what they use in replacement..


Yeh I dont plan on having Sophies hair buzzed or shaved down as I prefer the look of her long hair of both of her breeds so I want to keep it long.

Ive been eyeing some of the shampoos in the groom sections like this detangling spray?

Ive dealt with matts in cats and thats a tough job already.



Beau-a-saurus said:


> With Beau I tried a couple and am finally happy with a soft rolled leather collar which we use just for tags as he is walked in a harness.
> 
> It is a natural brown version a bit like this one PETCO Rolled Leather Dog Collar in Pink at PETCO
> 
> ...


I walk Sophie in a harness as well, the only time her leash is attached to the collar is a quick walk to the house and then car for her car ride.

Thank you Ill defiently be looking into this collar. You've guys have been a great help


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

We use soft leather rolled half-check collars for our bergies and border collies - we never have any problem with hair breakage. We buy from this firm Half Check Collars « Essenjay Leather Supplies | hand crafter bridle quality leather dog leads and collars They are all hand made but last forever; the ones Baggio and Gabby are wearing have been in constant use for almost 11 years now and are still in excellent condition. They will also make any size you want - Neo was between the standard sizes and so they made a collar a half size bigger for him.

ETA - they usually have a stand at champ shows


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> Is this the kind of collar you mean
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes that's the ones. My friend had Beardies which were shown and she always used those to protect the appearance of the coat around the neck.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I use a rolled leather collar on Dillon, I never take it off him and it does* not* matt his coat.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Willow's fur used to get matted under her collar so she doesn't wear it in the house, only when we go out. She also has a harness but I got her one with fur on the straps so they don't rub her and it seems to work.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Yup a rolled leather one is what you want


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I use rope collars on the Mals, you can't see them and they don't ruin their fur. Got them from pets at home, burgundy, olive green, brown or black. I found some collars broke the hair around the neck and looked awful.


----------



## mamf (Jun 26, 2011)

Like Spellweaver I use a half check on Eiko and Kita and they have a big ruff of fur and as they sit more loosely they dont mark their fur, I'm too paranoid to let them go nudey for long!


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

metaldog said:


> Rolled leather collars are good for long haired dogs, they prevent the hair breaking and leaving a line around the neck. You can get them on e bay


Fab. My Keeshond had one and it didn't spoil his ruff.

I'm not one for leaving collars on constantly, only when we're out, as even rolled ones can leave an imprint after a long time.


----------



## Sammy123 (Nov 9, 2010)

Spellweaver said:


> We use soft leather rolled half-check collars for our bergies and border collies - we never have any problem with hair breakage. We buy from this firm Half Check Collars « Essenjay Leather Supplies | hand crafter bridle quality leather dog leads and collars They are all hand made but last forever; the ones Baggio and Gabby are wearing have been in constant use for almost 11 years now and are still in excellent condition. They will also make any size you want - Neo was between the standard sizes and so they made a collar a half size bigger for him.
> 
> ETA - they usually have a stand at champ shows


I am looking for a new collar as well so I just looked at the website and some of the collars are Kangaroo Leather  :crying:


----------

